# eddy edict



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Talk to people rather than make passive aggressive comments on the interwebs.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Eddy*

Plus don't hangout on the eddyline, and if you keep bumping into other boaters while they are waiting you're really not as good as you think you are.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

chrispy said:


> Move up in the eddy to the front.... be ready when your turn comes round. That is all.


 Stay out of my eddy, carry my gear, rescue my boat, whats for dinner, run my shuttle, can i tag along, spare a pbr blah blah blah. Yakers are the worst.


----------



## Flohotter (Jun 22, 2010)

bucketboater said:


> Stay out of my eddy, carry my gear, rescue my boat, whats for dinner, run my shuttle, can i tag along, spare a pbr blah blah blah. Yakers are the worst.


Couple'a beers'n it's all good a.. Chill brah!


----------



## Climbingfool (Apr 29, 2007)

You are a great "play boater" and can really jam, but your elitist attitude is bull shit. That is all.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

chrispy said:


> Move up in the eddy to the front.... be ready when your turn comes round. That is all.


Don't be a pussy and call someone out face to face, otherwise they might not know they're fucking up.

I'm going to start making posts here about how I got cut off in traffic…


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

I thought this post was going to be about eddy E-dicks


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm a fan of elitists like Chrispy and Leif. Chrispy you should come to Durango this weekend, the park is great.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

I did tell him. 

I didn't realize I was an elitist. 
I thought this was a general boaters forum to talk about kayaking. 
I thought this was something that people should know.
It seems like it just pisses people off to talk about things here. 
and I had meant to say etiquette not edict... stupid autotune....

I'll try not to post here anymore...

I'll stick to music... and some personal soul surfing alone at night by myself without you guys.

Peace.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

That is all. You betcha. Don't cha know. Just sayin.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh ... careful at golden right now. the high, fast flowing water makes the eddies hard to catch.... especially when all the space is at the front of the eddy.... 


Move up... please.






Listen to what I say because i am better than you.

Hahahahaha

I'm really not.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

streetdoctor said:


> Don't be a pussy and call someone out face to face, otherwise they might not know they're fucking up.
> 
> I'm going to start making posts here about how I got cut off in traffic…



Boy I sound like a dick… sorry dude. Shitty mood today. Need to be in my boat instead of stuck in the house.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Dood
Dont expect that kind of etiquette if you paddle back east.
Those WestByGod Virginny boys dont wait in no lines.
And Friendsville is anything but friendly unless youre one of them.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

What's the etiquette on all day front surfs at the wave that shall not be named when someone is floundering in the river right eddy?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

when Chrispy Von Loopsandlandsit tells you to move up in the eddy line, YOU MOVE UP IN THE EDDY LINE GODDAMIT!!!

I swim just being in the same eddy as chrispy, thats how nervous I get.

that is all


----------

